# Eating in bed!



## HenryBennett (Jul 25, 2020)

Something I’ve stopped is eating in bed. Snacking really.

I’ve always enjoyed reading the newspaper in the morning so the invention of the iPad was a godsend. I just download the paper every morning and away I go. On weekends it was bliss to also have a couple of bags of crisps - dreadful I know! At night, of course, it was a few biscuits.

Since my hospital visit in February and my determination to lose weight and get fit and healthy I’ve managed to kick the habit. I treat myself to a bar of dark chocolate occasionally and if I become too tempted I put it on my bedside table rather than next to my armchair. Strange how we can change our habits.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 25, 2020)

Good for you @HenryBennett. It’s the small changes that count cos you’re making new habits.   I could do with changing a few habits too!

I hate eating in bed, always have done LOL...the crumbs, eek!


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 25, 2020)

Bloden said:


> I hate eating in bed, always have done LOL...the crumbs, eek!



Crisps and biscuits taste sooo much better in bed


----------



## Bloden (Jul 25, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> Crisps and biscuits taste sooo much better in bed


Noooooooooooooo! (Running away screaming emoji).


----------



## Vonny (Jul 25, 2020)

Crisps are yummy wherever they are eaten!   Like @HenryBennett they are something I've had to forego since I started my long road to getting to a normal weight, but hats off to you Henry for changing your habits!  x


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 25, 2020)

Ice cream is another matter


----------



## trophywench (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm 100% with Bloden regarding this matter.  I've never had any obsession with biscuits (though dark choc fully covered ginger thins are both truly wonderful and very expensive - hence should I have treated myself, I am most unlikely to share them with anyone else - there are 10 in a box, and I'd like them to last a fortnight - because even so they are far too good to eat every day.

Crisps - husband has either a bag of crisps are one of mini Cheddars with his lunchtime sandwich every day.  We only have Walkers C&O and Red Leicester Cheddars as they are both The Best.  I can easily ignore the Cheddars but do like literally 3 or 4 crisps with my sandwich.  That's all I want, so that's all I have.  If someone insists I have a whole bag, they'll be throwing most of it away cos I certainly won't eat them, so what's the point in that?

Crisps are greasy apart from the crumbs and bits sticking to fingers so you can't test your blood until after you wash your hands, ditto biscuits - and No Way Pedro do I want any of that muck in MY bed.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 26, 2020)

@trophywench, biscuits and crisps were originally made in heaven and handed down by the gods, together with champagne. You can keep mini cheddars, I mean proper biscuits - chocolate digestives, shortbread, Swiss chocolate biscuits, almost any M&S biscuits.

With crisps pull the packet open to spread open on your lap in bed. Eat them one at a time, then lick your fingers to mop up the crumbs and flavour left on the packet.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 26, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> @trophywench, biscuits and crisps were originally made in heaven and handed down by the gods, together with champagne. You can keep mini cheddars, I mean proper biscuits - chocolate digestives, shortbread, Swiss chocolate biscuits, almost any M&S biscuits.
> 
> With crisps pull the packet open to spread open on your lap in bed. Eat them one at a time, then lick your fingers to mop up the crumbs and flavour left on the packet.


(Running away screaming AND pulling hair out emoji). It’s nice that we’re all different!


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 26, 2020)

Bloden said:


> It’s nice that we’re all different!


Vive la différence!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2020)

HenryBennett said:


> @trophywench, biscuits and crisps were originally made in heaven and handed down by the gods, together with champagne. You can keep mini cheddars, I mean proper biscuits - chocolate digestives, shortbread, Swiss chocolate biscuits, almost any M&S biscuits.
> 
> With crisps pull the packet open to spread open on your lap in bed. Eat them one at a time, then lick your fingers to mop up the crumbs and flavour left on the packet.


This made me laugh so much!


----------



## snig (Aug 3, 2020)

I think that's everybody's guilty pleasure, I love snacking in bed while watching my iPad. well to see the bright side of it maybe that's not too bad as it appears to be. but I'm not saying Breakfast, lunch, dinner maybe light snacks, chips, fruits go fine


----------



## HenryBennett (Aug 3, 2020)

snig said:


> I think that's everybody's guilty pleasure, I love snacking in bed while watching my iPad. well to see the bright side of it maybe that's not too bad as it appears to be. but I'm not saying Breakfast, lunch, dinner maybe light snacks, chips, fruits go fine


----------

